# Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble...



## cyberdigger (Sep 17, 2009)

...thought this was a cool pic.. [8D]


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

Almost looks like a honeycomb.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 17, 2009)

great picture charlie,  how you get the bubbles to stay for the shot.  rhona


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 17, 2009)

..as soon as I saw the "honeycomb" I ran for the camera.. it lasted for about 3 minutes.. just one of those special moments![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello Charles,

 Great shot, man. A priceless moment captured. Well done, sir.


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2009)

YOU PUSHED BUBBLE WRAP INTO THE BOTTLE,DIDN'T YOU?[] JUST KIDDING GREAT SHOT! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww, pretty little bubbles.  Now tell me about the rabbits, George. []
 At first glance, I thought you had a crackle bottle thing going on.


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2009)

SELL IT ON EBAY AS SUPER RARE,NEVER SEEN ANOTHER ONE LIKE IT! JAMIE


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 20, 2009)

Those aren't bubbles, it's Adobe Photoshop Faux


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like a science project?  What is Elvis smoking?


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2009)

Was just doing a mild cleaning on the Passaic quart hutch Charlie and the same exact thing happened, looked pretty cool in a large round bottle but your flask seemd to be a little better


----------

